# Rare Commercial Beer In Townsville



## cripple469 (22/8/12)

It's hard to find rare commercial beer in Townsville unless you order it, you go into the Brewery or Dan Murphy's mistakenly receive a carton of something awesome.

If you find some commercial beer that is new, rare or exciting, give us the low down.


----------



## cripple469 (22/8/12)

I just bought Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere (2012), Burleigh Brewing Black Giraffe and Ballast Point Porter tallies - 3 for $30!!


----------



## Hubert (23/8/12)

Handsome Steve said:


> I just bought Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere (2012), Burleigh Brewing Black Giraffe and Ballast Point Porter tallies - 3 for $30!!



Only a couple of the SNSH left at the Hermit Park BWS. A few more of the others.

Great price too 

Cheers.

H.


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/8/12)

Cheers Hubert, must give the ol' H'park pub a look-see.

Having tried most of the selection from Dans it would be nice to actually find something new to try, not that i have drank any comercial beer for a few months now.

Also, welcome to the forum as a posting member Steve, joining in '08 and not posting till mow may be some sort of record for this site.


----------



## cripple469 (24/8/12)

Ivan Other One said:


> Cheers Hubert, must give the ol' H'park pub a look-see.
> 
> Having tried most of the selection from Dans it would be nice to actually find something new to try, not that i have drank any comercial beer for a few months now.
> 
> Also, welcome to the forum as a posting member Steve, joining in '08 and not posting till mow may be some sort of record for this site.




Thanks Ivan. I thought it best I stop lurking about and show my handsome face h34r: .


----------



## cripple469 (19/9/12)

$15 for 3 Gage Road Tallies (Alpha, Sleeping Giant & London Best) from BWS right now. Better than a poke in the eye, or the groin.

Kudos to Grant for the heads up.


----------



## cripple469 (5/3/13)

Grant has found a stash of cheap craft beer at the Kirwan Dan Murphy's. Apparently there are cartons hidden under tables:
- 6 Pack of Tower 10 for $6
- 4 Pack of Mountain Goat IPA for $10
- 6 Red Oak Organic PA for $12.30
- Carton of Sleeping Giant IPA tallies for $29.50
- Carton of Alpha PA for $45
- $2 off Burleigh Brewing Figjam bottles
- Crown Ambassador was also masquerading as a craft beer for $47.

Murdoch found Gage Roads Convict for $2 off at First Choice on Sturt Street.

Finally, Younga has been hitting the Vale IPA on tap pretty hard at the Vale Hotel in Aitkenvale. If we drink a whole keg they'll probably keep it!

Let us know if you see anything else!


----------

